# Oval Motors



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

What motors are the best to run these days. I need to revamp my motors the Novaks I have are very old. 

At the birds I seen alot of Thunder Power motors running well. I do have Castle Mamba speed controlers and new OHP batteries. My motors were just flat wore out.

I need a 17.5 and a 13.5 should i get the Thunder Power or stick with the Novaks?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a Lifetime Replacement program, so you can return your motors to us and trade/exchange into whatever you pick:

Trade-In Program

Legacy Upgrade Program




BADDOG17 said:


> What motors are the best to run these days. I need to revamp my motors the Novaks I have are very old.
> 
> At the birds I seen alot of Thunder Power motors running well. I do have Castle Mamba speed controlers and new OHP batteries. My motors were just flat wore out.
> 
> I need a 17.5 and a 13.5 should i get the Thunder Power or stick with the Novaks?


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I run a Thunder Power 17.5 with the blue (I believe) rotor, and it's got tons of rip, run about 35 degrees timing in blinky...


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I imagine they're of the SS variety. I'd have a resistance reading taken on the stators and a magnet strength take on the rotor. If the readings are decent I'd try them. You might be surprized.


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 on TP motors. I just switched to TP myself.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I ran the Ballistic Motors. And they have ran well. But it looks like tis time for new. I have Changed rotors in each motor and the stator also. But they are not running like they used to compared to some of the Thunder Power motors. I did see a few of the new Ballistics with Vented end bells.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

BADDOG17 said:


> I ran the Ballistic Motors. And they have ran well. But it looks like tis time for new. I have Changed rotors in each motor and the stator also. But they are not running like they used to compared to some of the Thunder Power motors. I did see a few of the new Ballistics with Vented end bells.


Anyone racing oval should have the vented end-bells. As I posted elsewhere, the most popular, current "designs" for our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540s include:

Epoxied RW stators
Vented End Bells
Ceramic Bearings
SmCo Rotors


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

BADDOG17 said:


> What motors are the best to run these days. I need to revamp my motors the Novaks I have are very old.
> 
> At the birds I seen alot of Thunder Power motors running well. I do have Castle Mamba speed controlers and new OHP batteries. My motors were just flat wore out.
> 
> I need a 17.5 and a 13.5 should i get the Thunder Power or stick with the Novaks?


 With the TP motors everything you need to get the most out of your motor comes in the box. $75-$85. No need for special upgrades to run up front.

I personaly tune racers all across this country by pm's, emails, and phone. With the TP you will have the support needed to get you going in the right direction. :wave:


----------



## Sam 7 (Mar 28, 2011)

Metal said:


> With the TP motors everything you need to get the most out of your motor comes in the box. $75-$85. No need for special upgrades to run up front.
> 
> I personaly tune racers all across this country by pm's, emails, and phone. With the TP you will have the support needed to get you going in the right direction. :wave:


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We will be adding our new Premium Ballistic motor to the Trade-In program in the next couple of weeks. Novak customers can return crispy old motors any time and trade them in. We are the only company with Lifetime, fixed-price replacement programs that even include obsolete products.

Trade-In Program

Legacy Upgrade Program


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

NovakTwo said:


> Anyone racing oval should have the vented end-bells. As I posted elsewhere, the most popular, current "designs" for our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540s include:
> 
> Epoxied RW stators
> Vented End Bells
> ...


And what is the cost for all those upgrades with a non-approved rotor? And the endbells are also not legal in sportsman truck not sure about others...novak does have some great new products out there but the bang for the buck is in thunder power motors and the latest rotor numbers are very impressive


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:Novak For me staight out of the package never even checked the rotor or opened the motor and never changed the factory timimng and they were good enough for 2 a-mains at the birds.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

caalvord said:


> *And what is the cost for all those upgrades* with a non-approved rotor? And the endbells are also not legal in sportsman truck not sure about others...novak does have some great new products out there but the bang for the buck is in thunder power motors and the latest rotor numbers are very impressive


Just for fun, I priced out our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540 Spec motor that includes the upgrades mentioned above:

Motor price.......94.99
Epx RW stator...15.00.........(49.99)
Vented, EB........10.00.........(24.99)
Cer bearings.....10.00..........(8.79)
and
SmCo rotor.......5.00....... ...(34.99)

So, our B-A-B (manufactured/tested by Novak) with all of these performance upgrades costs 130.00---pretty good "bang for the buck!"

The prices in ( ) are the prices of the upgrades purchased separately.

Our new Premium Ballistic Spec Brushless Motor, 114.00, includes RW stator (42.99), vented end bells (24.99) and ceramic bearings (8.79), which equals 59.00 worth of upgrades for 20.00.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Thats only 40.00 dollars more then a thunderpower or revtech and not even legal


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Not bad hopefully they approve the rotors


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

My guess is that most customers ordering our B-A-Bs with the SmCo rotor installed do not plan to race with the rotor; but, where else can they get this new rotor for 5.00?

Most racers have plenty of legal, 12.3mm rotors to install for racing.


----------



## JPH Racing (Aug 26, 2002)

*Selling direct bad for business*

NovakTwo: You know what would be really cool? Going back to the old days when a customer could walk into a hobby shop, or track, and pick up the latest, fastest, cool guy, motor right there! Thus supporting the MFG, but more importantly supporting the track or local shop that supports the very racing that helps keep the MFG in business ...

Lately, all this BAB is great, for Novak. And, Novak only. In the long run, this current business philosophy will hurt the tracks, hurts the shops, and hurt the racers. Which, in the longer run, will hurt Novak. I, for one, am already getting tired of waiting on Novak products while hearing my customers can purchase them on-line direct from Novak ... Add to this all the product failures lately, and it's leading me to change my business philosophy as well, and Novak ain't in the picture right now ...

Just some productive feedback to toss around at your next business meeting.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent inputs; I will forward your comments to management. 

We have suggested that ROAR eliminate the BL motor price cap (Retail = 149.99). We have even suggested that ROAR allow competition to moderate BL motor prices. We would be happy--ecstatic, even--to offer our performance Ballistic motor configurations thru distribution! What this price cap means is that MFGs must allow margins for both the distributor and retailer in setting prices that cannot exceed this cap. 

It's long past the time when one BL 540 motor served all market segments and we are equipped to customize motors _for distribution_ that are more tailored to specific niches, like our Premium Ballistic motor. No other group of racers is even aware of (or interested in) the Gold/Red wire controversy. 

Epoxied stators eliminate problems with extremely high temps (from timing/boost) and prevent cheating--no more stator rewinding. Epoxy-dipping is messy and labor $$ intensive, so we can't sell finished motors with epoxied stators. Our new SmCo rotors can offer major benefits, but ROAR has refused to allow us a second source of magnet material. We are selling our new upgraded, Premium Ballistic Motor through distribution, so that LHS can offer this to their customers. 

On the other had, we do make all of these components and performance upgrades available through distribution for sale by LHS, who can sell all these more profitable items to their customers. No other motor mfg comes close to making such an extensive list of service items available for sale:

Brushless Motor Accessories

We are the only company to mfg and service all electronics here in the California---with US benefit-burdened labor and extremely high overhead. Competing with Chinese knock-off imports is brutal and almost untenable. 

I'm sorry that you no longer feel that supporting our products is beneficial to your business. We try to listen to our customers and make the products and upgrades they request available at an affordable price. 



JPH Racing said:


> NovakTwo: You know what would be really cool? Going back to the old days when a customer could walk into a hobby shop, or track, and pick up the latest, fastest, cool guy, motor right there! Thus supporting the MFG, but more importantly supporting the track or local shop that supports the very racing that helps keep the MFG in business ...
> 
> Lately, all this BAB is great, for Novak. And, Novak only. In the long run, this current business philosophy will hurt the tracks, hurts the shops, and hurt the racers. Which, in the longer run, will hurt Novak. I, for one, am already getting tired of waiting on Novak products while hearing my customers can purchase them on-line direct from Novak ... Add to this all the product failures lately, and it's leading me to change my business philosophy as well, and Novak ain't in the picture right now ...
> 
> Just some productive feedback to toss around at your next business meeting.


----------



## boyzrc (Jan 16, 2012)

NovakTwo said:


> Excellent inputs; I will forward your comments to management.
> 
> We have suggested that ROAR eliminate the BL motor price cap (Retail = 149.99). We have even suggested that ROAR allow competition to moderate BL motor prices. We would be happy--ecstatic, even--to offer our performance Ballistic motor configurations thru distribution! What this price cap means is that MFGs must allow margins for both the distributor and retailer in setting prices that cannot exceed this cap.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to depressed hobby shop man. Novak is the picture in any conscious consumers eyes when it comes to the products and services your hard working group provides. Your products are superior. every American and Canadian is fortunate that you do what you do. Thanks for everything you do including being actively communicative with your fan/ customer base. Take these constructive comments to your next board meeting instead:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

with US benefit-burdened labor and extremely high overhead:thumbsup:
what an awesome commit novak two sorry some feel like living in a safe home instead of a straw hut.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

FLYING5 said:


> with US benefit-burdened labor and extremely high overhead:thumbsup:
> what an awesome commit novak two sorry some feel like living in a safe home instead of a straw hut.


I was comparing our costs of manufacturing to the Chinese; not suggesting that American workers are overpaid....


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been using Novak rc products sence Novak first started and i have never had a problem with support replacement durablity of their products.I see no change in the future for me.Novak is a time tested proven winner:thumbsup:.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

NovakTwo said:


> We have a Lifetime Replacement program, so you can return your motors to us and trade/exchange into whatever you pick:
> 
> Trade-In Program
> 
> Legacy Upgrade Program


 
The TRADE IN program is GREAT:thumbsup: Getting ready to send you 2 more DODC 13.5..


----------

